# not eating



## misterjose (Jul 31, 2006)

hey guys no my p's r not eating. i know they're starving because they havent touched the the shrimp or tilapia i threw in. i end up throwing it at the end of the day.what should i do? is this a phase they go through? they usually devaour anything i put in there.
i raised the temp to 82 to see if theyll like that temp. idk? any advise?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

What kind are they and what are your water params, sometimes become finicky but usually if on a schedule pretty predictable. How long have they gone without eating and what was their schedule like before they stopped.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

From my experience, water parameters usually have nothing to do with the loss of appetite, although alot of people say it does. From time to time my P's will stop eating for days(sometimes a week or longer) and the water params are perfect. Just give your fish time, they will eat. They will not allow themselves to starve to death. What I do is hold off on dropping any food in for awhile. Eventually they will come around and eat. When I first started in this hobby, I was scared to death because they wouldn't eat. This is normal, they will be fine.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

what RNR said  also lower the temp back down to what their accustomed too.


----------



## misterjose (Jul 31, 2006)

there now eating feeder fish. i tried putting tilapia n shrimp n they just ignored it. im going to try beef heart tomorrow.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

throw in some frozen blood works, they dont chase the feeders?? thats odd


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

misterjose said:


> there now eating feeder fish. i tried putting tilapia n shrimp n they just ignored it. im going to try beef heart tomorrow.


I am assuming they are RBP if you have them in a group. First of all stop feeding them feeders as they are unhealthy and full of parasites. Its like giving them fast food, no pun intended. I would hold of feeding them for 5 days then drop in tilapia or smelts. If they dont eat that within the hour scoop it out and wait another 3 days before feeding. Once they start eatting prepared foods you can increase to every other day or daily even.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

misterjose said:


> there now eating feeder fish. i tried putting tilapia n shrimp n they just ignored it. im going to try beef heart tomorrow.


Just remember that the beefheart can be a little messy since it's red meat. Good luck!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Try feeding em after you turn off the lights at night...come morning the food will be gone

This isnt a long term solution but it will get them eating


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

+1 to what trigga said...If i ever had problems with P's not feeding, I would always turn my lights off and they would always eat. Try that!


----------

